# Strange swollen eyes



## Skyler Nell

This morning when I woke up and looked over the younger of my two desert torts, Franklin. I noticed his eyes were a bit more swollen then usual. They have always been a bit raised but not too bad. I carried him into the kitchen with me to grab their food. I looked down and I was horrified to see some strange white puss covering his eyes  I didn't get a picture unfortunately because i freaked out and wiped it away very gently with a moist napkin. After this the swelling in his eyes went down to none. He began eating after. Then about twenty minutes later I put him in a warm soak and his eyes became swollen again. These pics are from after he came out of the bath. He is still active, eating, and pooping. Could this be an eye infection of some type? or something more serious? Thanks for reading!








Also, I know his eyes are closed in the pictures but he does open them!!


----------



## yagyujubei

I would apply terramycin ointment to his eyes, and keep an eye on him, watching for any other symptoms. It could simply be irritation from substrate.


----------



## Skyler Nell

Okay, that's what I was thinking as well. Where can I get the ointment from??


----------



## Yvonne G

You can buy it from a vet or at a farm supply store or online.


----------



## Skyler Nell

Also,, it seems to get worse when being soaked or misted and eating I think


----------



## coreyc

I am assuming you are using tap water if it is worst when soaking and misting could be that there is to much chlorine or some thing else in the water?


----------



## dmarcus

Hopefully once you get the ointment it will work and Franklin will get better..


----------



## Skyler Nell

coreyc said:


> I am assuming you are using tap water if it is worst when soaking and misting could be that there is to much chlorine or some thing else in the water?



I use filtered water though...maybe I'll switch to bottled just in case but we have an ro unit that is supposed to be filtering the water. Tastes good to drink. 

Also, it's not very constant. Like sometimes I look at him and his eyes look clear and wide open and perfect, then 15 minutes later they are puffy and he is rubbing them against his legs...so strange



dalano73 said:


> Hopefully once you get the ointment it will work and Franklin will get better..



I hope so too! I'm going to go check a few stores, otherwise I'll order it online.


----------



## DeanS

Skyler...if it's filtered then it's not your water source. I'm not going to ask about his diet 'cause I know the care you put into your torts! In any event, T-ointment should do the trick...almost immediately! Any feed or tack supply should carry it! When you apply it, try to keep him outside for an hour or two and let the sun kick in a bit.


----------



## Balboa

Just a stab in the dark here as I don't have the experience or training to know for sure.... but

I've noticed that many of the sullie owners dealing with "failure to thrive" complain of eye problems,

Eye problems CAN be associated with renal failure (to the best of my understanding)

IF an animal was to be suffering from renal failure many of our common care practices COULD be counter productive. (IE foods, looks like he's eating some dandelions and beet greens? Normally these are great tort foods, but they can put a load on the kidneys)

This is just something I've been researching lately. I don't recall the history of your little guy, but I really suspect many hatchlings fail due to damage to their kidneys as hatchlings (the too dry, too hot method).

I don't want to scare you and feed you non sense, its just on my mind lately.

I went back and looked over some of your old threads, and to be honest your cares look decent (I know little about CDTs though). I see you've complained about the eye problems before with both torts. Some ideas that occur to me that MAY help would be to try some different lights, maybe do away with the MVB for a while (sometimes these can be "bad" and produce too much UV) and use a standard lamp in its place. 

IF it was to be kidney trouble, it may help to feed mostly lettuce, grass and a little mazuri. As I mentioned beet greens, dandelions, collared greens, etc, the dark leafy greens we usually suggest may put to great a load on the kidneys. Just a theory I've been working on to try to help in cases like this, may be useless.


----------



## Skyler Nell

I doubt it's failure to thrive but just in case I'll switch to mainly grasses and such for a few weeks. I kinda doubt it because that's what it seemed like for Donatello (the older tortoise) before I knew any basic care. This little guy is still roamin around and eating like usual. I'm thinking just eye infection. Thanks everyone!


----------



## TebowHammer

Hey Skyler!

Just wanted to le you know that if you can't find the eye ointment around where you live, go to Amazon.com and order it from there and just choose either overnight or priority shipping. 

It was the cheapest way for me. 

I'm sure your little guy will be as good as new in no time!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

All good advice, My thoughts, well the same as DeanS, let the natural sunshine work.


----------



## Tortoise-Luke

any news on how this turned out? i hope everything is okay!


----------



## Skyler Nell

Yes! I just replied on your other thread!
He is fine now. I followed the advice and used that medicine for about a week. Added extra soaks and took extra care.


----------



## Tortoise-Luke

Thank you I appreciate it, ill read it now.


----------



## Skyler Nell

Of course


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

Could be an infection, but swollen eyes in turtles are often due to a lack of Vitamin A. I suggest adding Vitamin A drops directly to your tortoise's eyes (if they still make that product; haven't used it in years). Also, make sure your tortoise is getting plenty of beta-carotene in his diet, both from natural greens, as well as grated carrots, and of course by sprinkling vitamin/mineral supplement basically everyday. The body naturally breaks down beta-carotene into vitamin A. Beta-carotene is water-soluble, so you can't overdose on it; whatever the body doesn't use, it gets rid of in the urine. Vitamin A supplements can be overdone because vitamin A is fat-soluble and gets stored in the body. But again, it is derived from beta-carotene which is safe, so make sure your tortoise gets plenty of that.


----------



## Kristina

Vitamin A deficiencies are actually much rarer in tortoises than in turtles. The babyfood soaks generally provide the needed A, without having to add any supplements.


----------

